# Long Tractor Thermostart



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

Got the Long 460 up and running after lots of work and now with colder weather i’m trying to get my thermostart working. if i read the schematic for wiring correctly it’s not fused but i believe it was when i rewired it and did so again… my problem is it blows fuses up to 30amp and am unsure if i should do away with it or if someone has one they can tell me how they have it wired and the wire gauge they used. i have replaced the thermostart element because it was shot and i can feel it warming but once it gets warm at all it blows that fuse. 

thanks for any and all help!


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Drew, I had the same problem. I learned that charging system on my 460 was changed over to the GM alternator with the built in voltage regulator by a prior owner and that may have had something to do with if you tried to set it back up the way it was setup from the manufacturer as depicted by the schematic.
What I did, is install a momentary push button switch on the front side of the dash, to the left of the steering wheel, and wire it straight to the thermostart with no fuse and grabbing power from the line side of the starter where the battery is connected. I used 14 guage wire and I've not had a problem since.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

mine has a one wire alternator also i may just try skipping the fuse then… you didn’t just run it from the original starter switch?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Drew M. said:


> mine has a one wire alternator also i may just try skipping the fuse then… you didn’t just run it from the original starter switch?


No, I had to bypass my starter switch. It kept blowing a fuse in the fuse box, even though, that fuse didn't run in line with the thermostart. I know the starter switch is connected to the key switch and somehow, current must be feeding back to the key switch, causing that fuse to blow. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

okay i’ll try it without the fuse see if i blow any others if so i’ll do what you did! thanks for your help!


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

just bypassed the fuse didn’t blow any others and it heated up in good shape no other fuses blew so looks like it’ll be good to go! we’ll see if it helps in the cold weather…


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Drew M. said:


> just bypassed the fuse didn’t blow any others and it heated up in good shape no other fuses blew so looks like it’ll be good to go! we’ll see if it helps in the cold weather…


Oh, well, that's AWESOME Drew! Can you provide me with a drawing of how you set yours up? I've tried using my thermostart recently...in the original way that it was set up and... to turn the switch counterclockwise, the tractor turns over. If it's too cold, it won't start. So now enters the problem...I turn the switch clockwise to first initiate the thermostart and "pop", fuse blows immediately. I know this because the fuel gauge immediately stops registering and will not register until I change out the burned fuse. So, it's still an issue for me that I can only currently get to work by running the thermostart through a momentary switch. 
I sure would like to get it to work, like it's supposed to.


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

it’s been a while since i rewired it but i believe i wired it alone to the switch because when my fuse was blowing it didn’t affect gas gauge hard to remember i got rid of a lot of the wiring. other then that i just skipped the fuse block and i haven’t had a problem… i installed a coolant heater too. thermostart works good but dies out after it gets that first shot of fuel!


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay Drew, I understand now. I didn't realize some of the wiring on your setup was gone. I'll try some ideas and see if I can get it to work as it should.
Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

